# hald time outs?

## rav

I just discovered this in the logs:

```
Mar 15 12:10:18 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 1222. Rebasing to 1223

Mar 15 12:10:20 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 1224. Rebasing to 1225

Mar 15 12:10:44 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 1226. Rebasing to 1227

Mar 15 12:10:46 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 1228. Rebasing to 1229

Mar 15 12:10:48 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 1230. Rebasing to 1231

Mar 15 12:10:50 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 1232. Rebasing to 1233

Mar 15 12:10:54 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 1234. Rebasing to 1235

Mar 15 12:10:56 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 1236. Rebasing to 1237

Mar 15 12:10:58 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 1238. Rebasing to 1239

Mar 15 12:11:00 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 1240. Rebasing to 1241
```

I have no idea what the deal is, any ideas?

----------

## tuxama

I know this don't help you...

After the emerge update world i have a version kernel 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 (i compiled it) and a version 070 of udev. Now i have the same problem!!!

Also now i can't  mount my scsi cdrom, usb key or usb dvd. ivman does not work any more. 

Before this emerge evrything whas perfect !!!!!!!!!!!!!

msg in the log are : 

hald[7215]: Timeout out waiting for hotplug even 1008. Rebasing to 1010

hald[7215]: Timeout out waiting for hotplug even 1012. Rebasing to 1014

hald[7215]: Timeout out waiting for hotplug even 1016. Rebasing to 1018

hald[7215]: Timeout out waiting for hotplug even 1020. Rebasing to 1022

hald[7215]: Timeout out waiting for hotplug even 1024. Rebasing to 1026

hald[7215]: Timeout out waiting for hotplug even 1028. Rebasing to 1030

hald[7215]: Timeout out waiting for hotplug even 1032. Rebasing to 1034

hald[7215]: Timeout out waiting for hotplug even 1036. Rebasing to 1038

hald[7215]: Timeout out waiting for hotplug even 1040. Rebasing to 1042

I don't change anything : I just updated my gentoo with emerge --update --dep world

Thank for help.

----------

## PaoloP

 *tuxama wrote:*   

> I know this don't help you...
> 
> After the emerge update world i have a version kernel 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 (i compiled it) and a version 070 of udev. Now i have the same problem!!!
> 
> Also now i can't  mount my scsi cdrom, usb key or usb dvd. ivman does not work any more. 
> ...

 

Same problem, only difference is that I can mount usb keys, but now they are read-only...

It worked perfectly with gentoo-sources-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 and udev-068, it broke when I upgraded the kernel.

----------

## bagoo

I observe the same behaviour.

Any Ideas?

(hal-0.4.7-r2, ivman-0.5_pre2, udev-070-r1)

----------

## tachas

No ideas, just enlarging this list.

I have the same problem.

----------

## wariat

I have the same here...

AMD64

gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r5 

gnome-extra/hal-device-manager-0.4.5

sys-apps/hal-0.4.7-r2

sys-fs/udev-070-r1 

sys-apps/dbus-0.23-r3

Same after downgrade hal/udev to previous stable versions

----------

## tachas

I re-emerged udev, hald and dbus usign the new kernel and have it working again.

Hope it works for you.

----------

## wariat

No  :Sad: 

After reemerging all this stuff i have still the same.

I don't know what should I check now  :Sad: 

----------

## ramsesii

problem since a long time - no solution so far?

same here!  :Sad: 

regards,

ramses

----------

## wariat

Solved here ... i have been upgraded gnome to 2.12, and all looks correct now.

installed packages:

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.5.1-r3

[I--] [  ] sys-fs/udev-079-r1 

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/dbus-0.60-r3

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r1

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/coldplug-20040920

kernel:

# uname -a

Linux mickey 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #1 Mon Jan 9 23:09:53 CET 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

